# debridement- does anyone



## alices (Jun 3, 2011)

does anyone understand how to calculate the centimeters for the debridement codes? example my doc put 10 x 9cm x 2cm for debridement of an ulcer. any and all help would really be appreciated..alice


----------



## Mojo (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Alice:

I hope you have more documentation to code this. There is an article in the June 2011 Coding Edge on Excisional Debridement and the five requirements needed. You will need to know the depth of the debridement (2 cm is in your note but documentation should state to skin, fascia, muscle...) to determine whether you will use the 1104X vs. the 9759X (skin only) codes. 

To determine your area of debridement in square centimeters, multiply the width by the length. Your ulcer debridement area is 90 sq cm (10 cm X 9 cm).


----------



## nkroche (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

